# cold weather is here



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Guys

I put this same msg on the general discussion page last week, but just wanted to remind everyone that the temperatures are cold at night protect your equipment that is left in your vans at night freezing will ruin your transducers and the porcelain plungers in your pressure washers:no:


----------

